# APR Full Catch Can System for the MQB Platform 1.8/2.0T



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Catch Can System with PCV Plate is a comprehensive upgrade to your engine's Positive Crank Ventilation (PCV) system. This factory-racecar-inspired-system takes a multi-step approach to addressing several performance robbing issues, and critical engine safety concerns, with the factory system. The basis for the system is simple: Your engine's factory PCV system has several issues. The APR Catch Can System with PCV Plate addresses each one.
























Fits MQB Platform EA888 Gen 3 / Gen 3B 1.8T and 2.0T Engines.

Get the Details Here


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our world renowned Full Catch Can System’s PCV Top Plate and Catch Can are now available separately. 

Details: https://goapr.io/mqbcan


----------

